# Quick wideband ecu questions



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I have an 01 TT with the AMU engine code. I am seriously considering going wideband because I am interested in going with a big turbo set up in the near future, but I don't want to purchase the wrong stuff. I am aware that narrowband is not really an option and have decided to convert to wideband. I understand that in order to do this I need to obtain a wideband ECU & the unitronic wideband conversion harness/wideband o2 sensors. My main question right now is about the ECU. I have done a fair amount of research regarding this matter, but I have come across a mk1 TT thread which says that "In order to swap an ECU, the ECU to be swapped has to be from a car with the same engine code and transmission and usually has to have the exact same part number. No, a 225 ECU usually won't work on a 180 and vice versa."

If I understood the statement above correctly, I would be purchasing the same AMU ECU that is already in my vehicle, unless later AMU ECUs were wideband? I was under the assumption that I could buy a 1.8t wbo2 ECU and swap it into my car. For example, I was considering swapping a 2003 TT BEA wbo2 ECU into my car. Would this not work since my engine code is an AMU and the ECU to be swapped is a BEA? And I'm assuming that the transmission has to be the same. Could someone please shed some light on this what the correct way about converting to a wbo2 ECU?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No, no AMU ECU's were wideband. What you're reading/quoting doesn't apply to wideband swaps, just "general" ECU procedures. Since you're changing the harness/sensor, then you wouldn't use the original ECU. As for BEA's, you would still have issues even if you convert to wideband harness and sensor, since the BEA is a different tuning "structure". For example, that ECU setup has an EGT sensor in the harness, while AMU doesn't. However, I'm not a tuner but I'm fairly certain that a BEA ECU has the larger RAM to accept any wideband tune, meaning the common AWP files that most tuners use. Alternatively, there's no point in spending money on a BEA ECU when AWP's are usually cheaper (VW vs Audi, lots more GTI/Jettas than TT's). If you are manual trans, which all 225's are, then again it doesn't matter. "Same transmission" applies to the automatics (4speed, Tiptronic, DSG, etc). For example, I'm running a VW AWP K03 stage 1+ file on my AMU with an F23, but have an S4 MAF housing with AWP sensor, 630cc injectors, an adjustable FPR, and some Lemmiwinks tweaks to get the fueling right. Short answer: any wideband ECU will work with the correct file/tune on it, even a BEA ECU if flashed approriately.


----------



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

20v master said:


> No, no AMU ECU's were wideband. What you're reading/quoting doesn't apply to wideband swaps, just "general" ECU procedures. Since you're changing the harness/sensor, then you wouldn't use the original ECU. As for BEA's, you would still have issues even if you convert to wideband harness and sensor, since the BEA is a different tuning "structure". For example, that ECU setup has an EGT sensor in the harness, while AMU doesn't. However, I'm not a tuner but I'm fairly certain that a BEA ECU has the larger RAM to accept any wideband tune, meaning the common AWP files that most tuners use. Alternatively, there's no point in spending money on a BEA ECU when AWP's are usually cheaper (VW vs Audi, lots more GTI/Jettas than TT's). If you are manual trans, which all 225's are, then again it doesn't matter. "Same transmission" applies to the automatics (4speed, Tiptronic, DSG, etc). For example, I'm running a VW AWP K03 stage 1+ file on my AMU with an F23, but have an S4 MAF housing with AWP sensor, 630cc injectors, an adjustable FPR, and some Lemmiwinks tweaks to get the fueling right. Short answer: any wideband ECU will work with the correct file/tune on it, even a BEA ECU if flashed approriately.


Okay, first of all, thank you very much. You're always helping me out when I have questions. I guess I just misunderstood what they were trying to accomplish. I thought I typed in something about wideband conversion and that thread came up on google so I was thinking they were trying to convert. Few last questions, just to make sure I understood correctly. Since, I'm a 225 (manual) I can buy any later year 1.8t AWP/AUM/AWW ECU (doesn't matter if it's from an auto or manual) and have the correct tune, along with the correct hardware and sensors put on in order for it to work? And lastly, are all AWP/AUM/AWW ECUs wideband? I just don't want to screw up and buy the wrong ECU as this is the part I'm having most trouble fully understanding.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

mycrayonisred04 said:


> Okay, first of all, thank you very much. You're always helping me out when I have questions. I guess I just misunderstood what they were trying to accomplish. I thought I typed in something about wideband conversion and that thread came up on google so I was thinking they were trying to convert. Few last questions, just to make sure I understood correctly. Since, I'm a 225 (manual) I can buy any later year 1.8t AWP/AUM/AWW ECU (doesn't matter if it's from an auto or manual) and have the correct tune, along with the correct hardware and sensors put on in order for it to work? And lastly, are all AWP/AUM/AWW ECUs wideband? I just don't want to screw up and buy the wrong ECU as this is the part I'm having most trouble fully understanding.


Yes, this is assuming you're not going to put a stock wideband ECU in the car, though you could. But once flashed/chipped/tuned/whatever you want to call it, any AWW/AWP ECU will work. I can't ever remember if AUM is wideband or not so I just try to find AWP. Those include 06A906032 HF, LP, HS, ML, DL, and many others. If it came from an 01.5+ 1.8T, then yes, it will work.


----------



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

20v master said:


> Yes, this is assuming you're not going to put a stock wideband ECU in the car, though you could. But once flashed/chipped/tuned/whatever you want to call it, any AWW/AWP ECU will work. I can't ever remember if AUM is wideband or not so I just try to find AWP. Those include 06A906032 HF, LP, HS, ML, DL, and many others. If it came from an 01.5+ 1.8T, then yes, it will work.


Thank you sir!


----------



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I have obtained the Unitronic Wideband Harness and a wideband AWP ECU. It came from a 2002 which leads me to believe that it is immo 3. It is my understanding that immo 3 ECUs must have the immobilizer defeated in order to work in another car because of the VIN. I am curious to know what companies/people perform immo defeats on the 1.8t ECUs? Am I correct in assuming that my key will work fine with that wideband ECU once the immobilizer is defeated? Thanks!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Has nothing to do with the VIN and yes your key will work fine.


----------

